# Steig. Nicht. Aus! Filmrezension zum deutschen Action-Thriller-Remake



## TimSuenderhauf (9. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steig. Nicht. Aus! Filmrezension zum deutschen Action-Thriller-Remake* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steig. Nicht. Aus! Filmrezension zum deutschen Action-Thriller-Remake*


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2018)

ein action-t(h)riller ohne jede action. klingt für mich nach 'thema verfehlt'.


----------



## Orzhov (9. April 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein action-t(h)riller ohne jede action. klingt für mich nach 'thema verfehlt'.



Man nimmt halt Rücksicht auf das Publikum mit schwachem Herzen.


----------



## riesenwiesel (9. April 2018)

Ich hab Pech gehabt und den Film in der Sneak-Preview erwischt. 
Es kam mir vor als würde der Film vier Stunden dauern, hab mich selten so im Kino gelangweilt. 
Kaum Spannung, ziemlich bald absolut vorhersehbar und gefühlt ist man in einer sich viel zu oft wiederholenden Schleife gefangen, in der sich der Vater zunächst gegen den Erpresser auflehnen will, nur um dann immer und immer und immer und immer wieder auf die gleiche Art klein bei zu geben. Die wenigen Stellen, an denen es dann wohl interessant werden sollte, sind so an den Haaren herbeigezogen, dass es fast schon Comedy-Charakter hat.

Die Tochter ist tatsächlich gut gespielt, aber mehr positives gibt es zu dem Film wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## AlWesker (12. April 2018)

Ist das der Nachfolger von "Der Bus, der nicht langsamer fahren durfte"?


----------

